# need help selecting lathe vice



## SE18 (Jan 3, 2013)

really, this is a temporary thing to do light projects on my 9A SB lathe, until I get the money for a real mill

so I'm looking for vises to fab a mill but am confused by terminology: engineer vise, machine vice, machining vice and so on

2ndly there are vises that seem expensive and the less costly ones have a small OAL and small jaw width, travel and so on, which means the work piece would have to overhang the vice, which means instability, IMO.

I'm not quite at the point of fabing my own from CL steel and work-hardened jaws and so on (but maybe soon)

so, I'm lookin at a few:

this one is RTG, except would need a new base to fit the 9A

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3766

problem with this one is it is just 12 pounds and very puny looking

here's another style (I can easily turn a fitting for the lathe to fit into the crosslide holes dovetails

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=328-0138&PMPXNO=24730480&PARTPG=INLMK3

problem with this is also very small opening and also the tilt might decrease stability

any suggestions appreciated

DaveV


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 3, 2013)

You might consider making a project out of it and building the milling attachment from *Metal Lathe*. For $118 you get a nice set of grey iron castings, a set of drawings and you supply the labor and a few minor parts. If you machine it on a lathe, you'll also need their *U-12 Transfer Block* to do the milling. It'll cost you about the same as the one from LittleMachineShop, but it will be better quality AND you'll learn something by doing it.

Tom


----------



## SE18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tom, I heard about that about a year ago but lost track of the URL site. Much thanks. My sisters actually live in Lancaster so I may contact this person and take a drive up there and visit my sisters and stop by that location to pick it up in person.

It certainly looks substantial IMO!

Appreciate


----------



## SE18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Joel, we posted same minute. I actually thought about the angle idea b/c if mounted on the vertical, the mill would have more area of work piece exposed. I have to spend some time to think this through but may check out the locality in Pa.


----------



## SE18 (Jan 3, 2013)

actually, I just checked the map and it's pine grove mill, very far from pine grove PA. If I decide to get it, it will have to be by mail. The name of the town tripped me up.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 3, 2013)

SE18 said:


> Tom, I heard about that about a year ago but lost track of the URL site. Much thanks. My sisters actually live in Lancaster so I may contact this person and take a drive up there and visit my sisters and stop by that location to pick it up in person.
> 
> It certainly looks substantial IMO!
> 
> Appreciate



Dave,

I've never built anything from them myself, but have heard that the castings are definitely high quality. I believe Frank Ford has built their filing machine, so maybe he will chime in. I also think he did a write-up on the build on Frets.com.

Tom


----------

